# Transmission Fluid



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

sweaty said:


> I have a 2000 Ford Taurus Wagon with the ohv engine. The transmission was leaking fluid all over my driveway. We had it repaired. I drove it and the transmission was slipping for the first time. I checked the fluid while the engine was running and no fluid showed on the dipstick. I put in the half quart I had and drove to the parts store to add another quart and drove home. The next morning, I checked the fluid before starting it and fluid was overflowing out of the tube. I drove it a couple miles, checked it again while idling, and no fluid showed on the dipstick. What do I do?
> 
> Also, the radiator overflow tank is filled all the way to the cap. Do I need to take some out?


That easy take it back as fast as you can. Redo !!!! Now don't let them tell you that you put in the wrong tran. fluid


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

It sounds like your making a mess. 
The engine should be hot and off to check the level. Transmissions can be finicky when it comes to ATF. It is quite possible that the shop and you put the wrong fluid in. I would stick to OE for transmission fluid (is it Mercon?)


----------



## AdamL (Sep 4, 2010)

Depends on the vehicle. Some need to be running and in neutral to check the fluid properly. Either way, take it back to them for the slipping.


----------



## BryantS (May 26, 2009)

This tauras trans should be checked while in park and running at normal operating temp. It should also be dextron 3 if I remember correctly. I am not sure really what year they change to mercon 5. But If I was you I would def. take it back and tell them to fix it.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

The Taurus/Sable transmission is one of the hardest there is to overhaul. A friend of mine who works for Ford said they just replace them most of the time. I have never seen an automatic trans that wasn't checked running and either in neutral or park. It will tell you on the dipstick.


----------

